# Does anyone know about the Culinary Art Program at Cypress College in Anaheim?



## anaisb (Nov 20, 2009)

Hi everyone!
I am looking for a pastry school next year in the Los Angeles area, I saw a lot of posts about le Cordon Bleu and the Art Institute but what about the Cypress College?


----------



## benrias (May 2, 2003)

I attended Cypress College, but not for Culinary Arts. The school itself was pretty good with a fairly attentive administration. Combine that with the lower cost of education with a community college and you have a great package to consider. 

Cypress College is located in Cypress California, not Anaheim (unless they have some sort of extension program that I am unaware of.) The school is on Valley View just outside of Buena Park, Cerritos, and Los Alamitos. 

Also in that same general area (and I use that term loosely), you could also look at Orange Coast College (or was it Coastline?) 

I participated in a community college culinary program in Las Vegas, NV. The benefits of a community college program are that the overall prices are SIGNIFICANTLY LOWER than you would pay at LCB, for example. When you are done, you will have the same piece of paper that LCB graduate will have and for 1/4 of the cost. My experience has been that kitchens/chefs will not value one cooking school over another. If you are fortunate enough to find a restaurant that are hiring people with culinary degrees, then a lower cost school will NOT be a strike against you and may even help you (since they will know that large student loans are not hanging over your head...resulting in you needing more money quickly.)

The risks of community college culinary programs are, especially in CA and NV both, that budget cuts are really felt in the culinary programs. Required classes do get cut or postponed, not to mention the occasional limited access to food items that you should probably get some hand-on exposure to (e.g. fabricating a fish.) 

good luck in your decisions!


----------



## theunknowncook (Dec 17, 2009)

Anaisb:
I concur with BenRias, that attending a private cookery school is a waste of money. Besides, if you were to study for a B.S. degree in *Bakery Science & Management*, you could transfer the credits earned at a community college, but you might not be able to transfer those credits earned at a private cookery school.
According to *ShawGuides*, and *CC HRC*, they do not offer a Baking & Pastry Arts Program. You could check *Shaw Guides* for a community college in California.

Baking Programs in southern California:
*LBCC*
*LATTC*

Good luck. /img/vbsmilies/smilies/chef.gif


----------



## anaisb (Nov 20, 2009)

Thank you so much TheUnknownCook and BenRias!! You were very helpful.
I am going to visit some more schools, I don't want to rush my decision.


----------



## chefbrandon88 (Feb 4, 2010)

if you are going to go to a school to become a chef go to one that you know thats all u are going to be doing. i have been there done that just wanted to help u out and i hope this helped u somewhat.


----------

